# Uk plastisol vendors



## Bumper7 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm looking for a company preferably from the UK who would print my T-shirt images onto plastisol transfer paper. I'm on a low Budget so looking for cheap as possible 1 and 2 colour imagines. Can anyone recommend anyone in Scotland or UK. Thanks


----------



## deniseg (Jul 23, 2007)

Try www.targettransfers.com


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

